# PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken



## Nightflash (6. Januar 2009)

*PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*

Guten Abend ihr lieben Kenner,
ich suche nun schon seit einiger Zeit nach einem passenden PC - System für mich.

Momentan besitze ich noch einen Desktop mir einem Pentium Prozessor mit 3,2 Ghz und 1 GB RAM sowie 128 MB Graka....
Diesen kann man mittlerweile wirklich vergessen.

Auf meinem neuen PC möchte ich größtenteils arbeiten.
Ich möchte 2 Bildschirme anschließen (22" und 19") und damit vorrangig Webdesign betreiben.
U.a. sollte er aber auch mit Videobearbeitung, 3D und Bildbearbeitung gut klar kommen.
Vorallem die Adobe Suite sollte gute Unterstützung finden.

Ab und an möchte ich auch damit zocken.
Das heißt, ich brauche keine High - End Spielemaschine aber mit den neuen Spielen und kommenden sollte er schon gut klar kommen.

Ich dachte da an einen neueren Quad - Core und einer 512 MB Graka sowie mind. 4 GB Ram.
Das ganze müsste sich preislich im Rahmen von ca. 800€ halten...

Als Komplett - Systeme dachte ich an einen von Dell mit den oben genannten Komponenten (Vostro 420) für knapp 700€ oder an den neuen Media - Markt PC.

Allerdings würde ich mir auch gerne einen zusammenstellen/zusammen bauen lassen...


Falls ihr Tips für mich habt, gute Seiten zum zusammenbauen, ähnliche Anfragen kennt, gute Komplettsysteme wisst oder mir die ein oder andere Komponente empfehlen könntet wäre das super klasse.

Mfg,
Nightflash


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*

AMD oder muss es unbedingt Intel sein?
Und muss es ein Fertigrechner sein oder darf es auch was selbstgebautes sein?


----------



## Nightflash (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*

Danke für die flotte Antwort.  Muss nicht unbeeedingt Intel sein, allerdings kenn ich mich mit AMD überhaupt nicht aus und weiß nicht was davon gut ist oder nicht. Aber prinzipiell egal.  Ob komplett oder zusammengestellt ist nicht so wichtig. Allerdings bin ich nicht fähig, mir selbst Mainboard usw. zusammen zu suchen und brauch dann mehr Hilfe.  Zusammenbauen lassen wird hoffentlich nicht die Welt kosten... Vielleicht schaffe ich das auch alleine, bin kein PC Neuling nur kenne ich mich mit Hardware nich all zu gut aus


----------



## Nightflash (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*

Was haltet ihr denn von dieser Kombi:  Komponenten            


```
PROZESSOR Intel® Core™2 Quad Q9550 Processor (2.83GHz, 1333MHz, 12MB cache)    

BETRIEBSSYSTEM Original Windows Vista® Business with Service Pack 1, 32-bit - German  
MICROSOFT-SOFTWARE Microsoft® Works 9.0 - German  

ARBEITSSPEICHER 4096MB 800MHz Dual Channel DDR2 SDRAM [2x2048]  

FESTPLATTE 500GB (7200rpm) Serial ATA Hard Drive with 16MB DataBurst™ cache    

GRAFIKKARTE 512MB nVidia® GeForce® 8800GT graphics card    

OPTISCHE LAUFWERKE 16x DVD +/- RW Drive  
TASTATUR Dell™ Enhanced USB Multimedia Keyboard - German (QWERTZ) MAUS Logitech G5 Laser Gaming Mouse - Full Speed USB, adjustable sensitivity, onboard weight tuning
```

Genau so für 891,70 € (übersteigt den Rahmen ein wenig) Denkt ihr damit bin ich für die Zukunft gesichert? Bekomm ich das auch so zusammengestellt für das Geld ohne DELL?  Was denkt ihr über Graka und Prozessor bzgl. meiner angegebenen Nutzung des PCs?


----------



## pixelflair (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*

Soweit ok... allerdings würde ich 1. auf 64-Bit Vista gleich setzen  und statt der 8800gt ne 4850 von ATI nehmen


----------



## Nightflash (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*

Da hab ich mich schon mehrmals mit DELL in Verbindung gesetzt, aber die Stellen sich quer bei dem Vostro und 64 bit.

Was für ein Mainboard würde sich denn anbieten für eine Eigenzusammenstellung?


----------



## ATIFan22 (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*

bei Intel ein P 45 board wie das ASUS PQ5-e Pro
Wenn du auf AMD setzt ,in diesem Fall wär in der gleichen Preisklasse der AMD 940 Be,AMD´s neues Topmodell,leistungsmäßig gleich wie der Intel,aber du kriegst billiger ein gutes board,wie das hier
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Mainboards - AMD - Sockel AM2+ - Asus M3A-H/HDMI

oder billiger das Asrock 780 FullHD
64 bit ist leider fast Pflicht,merk ich auch gerade

Wenn du openGl nutzt würde ich bei der 8800 GT bleiben,sonst eine ATi 4830/50
Die sind etwas schneller,jedenfalls die 4850 und billiger/alternativ nV 9800GTX+
Wenn du stromsparen willst eine ATi 4670,das kann sie wirklich gut


----------



## Nightflash (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*

Ich habe nun bei alternate folgendes zusammen gestellt:

Grafikkarten NVIDIA PCIe Club 3D CGNX-G882DDC NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT, 512 MB, 256 Bit, PCIe 2.0 x16 --> € 89,90*

Software OEM Betriebssysteme Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium 64-Bit Windows, DE, 1 User --> € 89,90

CPU Sockel 775 Core 2 Quad Intel® Core 2 Quad Q9550 4x 2833 MHz, 2x 6144 kByte, 1333 MHz (Quadpumped), Yorkfield --> € 299,-*

Netzteile bis 600 Watt SilverStone Strider ST56F 560 Watt, ATX12V 2.0, EPS, 6 Stecker, 6 Stecker --> € 82,90*

Gehäuse Midi Tower Antec Three Hundred 3 x 5,25" extern, 6 x 3,5" intern, ATX --> € 59,90*

DVD-Brenner SATA Pioneer DVR-216DSV 20 / 8 / 12 fach, 20 / 6 / 12 fach, Serial ATA/150, 16 / 40 fach --> € 33,99*

Mainboards Sockel 775 Asus P5Q PRO P45 Express, 1.333 MHz, 2x PCIe 2.0 x16, Crossfire, Sockel 775 --> € 124,90*

Festplatten 3,5 Zoll SATA Western Digital WD10EACS 1 TB 1.000 GB, 8,9/16/-, € 0,08*, Serial ATA/300 --> € 81,90*

Arbeitsspeicher DDR2-800 takeMS DIMM 4 GB DDR2-800 Kit 4096 MB, CL5 5-5-15, 2, PC2 6400 --> € 29,99*

Preis: € 892,38*

Zusammenbauen: € 79,-* --> 971, 38€

+ Versand: € 984,33*

Also damit bin ich ja knapp 100€ teurer als das (fast) gleiche System wie bei Dell?
Hat da einer Optimierungsideen??


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*

Warte noch bis morgen, dann gibts den Phenom2, dann kannst noch etwas Geld sparen.

Das ST56F würd icha ber nicht unbedingt mehr nehmen, das ist uralt.


----------



## tonyx86 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Warte noch bis morgen, dann gibts den Phenom2, dann kannst noch etwas Geld sparen.


 
nicht wirklich, der von der leistung vergleichbare pII940 wird nicht viel weniger kosten!


----------



## Nightflash (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*

Also ihr seit irgendwie schon alle sehr AMD verliebt...
Hm, also am liebsten hätte ich wohl diesen Prozessor (wie oben angegeben)

Aber kann man den Preis nicht sonst noch irgendwie drücken?
Bei DELL ist er ja knapp 100€ billiger
Nur gefallen mit die Zahlungsmethoden und die Lieferzeiten bei DELL nicht besonders.
(Und man bekommt nur 32 Bit Version...)

Mfg,
Nightflash


----------



## ATIFan22 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*

Du kannst noch n paar € bei der Grafik sparen,jedoch nich ohne Leistungsverlust
Ein etwas billigeres Gehäuse
Aber mal ne Frage,nach sonem Schrott wie den P4 würde ich eher nich mehr zu Intel halten
Aber Stefan hat Recht bei AMD kriegt du dadurch das du beim board sparen kannst noch mal 40 € rausschlagen


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*



ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Aber Steffan hat Recht bei AMD kriegt du dadurch das du beim board sparen kannst noch mal 40 € rausschlagen


 
Du immer mit deiner klemmenden F-Taste. 

Nö, bei Dell würde ich mir auch nichts kaufen, lieber selbst zusammenstellen. Aber AMD ist nunmal recht günstig im Vergleich zu Intel.
Vielleicht merkt Dell das auch mal.


----------



## ATIFan22 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du immer mit deiner klemmenden F-Taste.
> 
> Nö, bei Dell würde ich mir auch nichts kaufen, lieber selbst zusammenstellen. Aber AMD ist nunmal recht günstig im Vergleich zu Intel.
> Vielleicht merkt Dell das auch mal.



Weiß gar nich was du hast?


----------



## Nightflash (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*

Ahja, na dann halte ich wohl lieber zu DELL und mach mir dann da sofort ein 64 Bit System drauf.
Da komm ich wohl am besten weg.

Mein DELL Lappi funktioniert auch wunderbar und alles war einwandfrei.
Mal morgen noch fragen wegen USB Eingängen, Erweiterbakeit von RAM und ob ich 2 TFTs anschließen kann...

Danke für eure Hilfe bisher @all


----------



## Nightflash (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*

Jetzt habe ich gerade "quantenslipstream" Eintrag verpasst^^

Was hast du denn gegen Dell?


----------



## ATIFan22 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*

Dell is halt mehr oder weniger immer noch ein eingeschränktes Komplettsys,welches auch nich wirklich frei konfigurierbar ist,mein Satz bezog sich auf das mit der f Taste


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*



ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Dell is halt mehr oder weniger immer noch ein eingeschränktes Komplettsys,welches auch nich wirklich frei konfigurierbar ist,mein Satz bezog sich auf das mit der f Taste


 
Genau, Dell ist ebenso OEM Kram wie Aldi oder Lidl Recher. Mein Fall sind die halt nicht.

Ach und Stefan schreibt man mit einem F und nicht mit zwei FF.


----------



## Nightflash (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*

Ok. Ich überlege ob ich mir nicht doch dann einen zusammengestellten nehme...

Welches Netzteil kann ich denn sonst nehmen außer das

Netzteile bis 600 Watt SilverStone Strider ST56F 560 Watt, ATX12V 2.0, EPS, 6 Stecker, 6 Stecker

Welches nicht unbedingt mehr als 100€ kostet?

Ansonsten bau ich mir evtl. einen etwas schlechteren Chip ein aber sonst werde ich das wohl so nehmen wie gepostet. Dann muss eben mal der Geldbeutel dran glauben 

Die Gehäuse sind fast alle noch teurer ansonsten...


----------



## Pokerclock (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*

Dell ist jetzt nicht wirklich mit Lidl (Targa) und Aldi (Medion) vergleichbar.

Bei Dell sollte man sich nur Office-Rechner kaufen und gleich den Support mit Extra-Garantie ordern.

Für Spiele oder Multimedia sind die Rechner einfach zu teuer.

EDIT
Coolermaster Silent Pro 500W oder Enermax MODU82+ 525W


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Dell ist jetzt nicht wirklich mit Lidl (Targa) und Aldi (Medion) vergleichbar.


 
Ich bezog das mehr auf OEM Mainboards mit Dell Bios drauf und weniger Möglichkeiten. Klar, bei Dell kann man mehr auswählen als nur dein einen Rechner, den es halbjährlich bei Aldi gibt.
Aber dennoch ist es ein Hersteller, der ebenso wie Medion, an OEM Teilen sein Geld verdient.
Und du hast Recht, die gehobene Systeme sind recht teuer.


----------



## ATIFan22 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*

Für Office aber perfect geeignet


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*



ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Für Office aber perfect geeignet


 
Und für Firmen auch, die schätzen auch den erweiterten Rahmen für Service und Garantie.


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*



Nightflash schrieb:


> Ahja, na dann halte ich wohl lieber zu DELL und mach mir dann da sofort ein 64 Bit System drauf.
> Da komm ich wohl am besten weg.


Nein, kommst du nicht, denn wenn du dir jetzt 'irgendein' System kaufst, kannst idR Netzteil und Gehäuse weiterverwenden, bei Dell schauts meistens anders aus, die haben hier teilweise eigene Standards, die zwar am 'normalen' angelehnt sind, aber nicht so recht passen.

Wenn das Netzteil also mal hinüber ist oder zu schwach, musst du irgendwie sehen, das du ein Dell Ersatzteil bekommst!!
Bei einem 'Normalen' PC gehst in den Laden und kaufst dir ein normales Standardgerät.

Und warum willst überhaupt unbedingt einen Dell haben?!
Oder andersrum: wenn du unbedingt 'ne Delle haben willst, warum fragst du uns überhaupt vorher, wenn du am Ende doch nicht das machst, was wir dir hier vorschlagen?


----------



## Nightflash (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*

Da ich den Dell eigentlich eher für Office benutzen werde und nur ab und an in mittlerer Qualität zocken möchte werde ich mich wohl für DELL entscheiden.

Der alternate PC gefällt mir zwar auch, jedoch ist der dann mit Zusammenbau und System wirklich ein gutes Stück teurer und ich weiß nicht ob ich mir den Zusammenbau zutrauen kann.


----------



## ATIFan22 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*

Bei Hardwareversand kostet der Zusammenbau nur 20 Öcken und die sind auch etwas billiger,auch wenn ich Alternate für besser emfinde


----------



## Nightflash (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*

Sorry @Stefan Payne

Ging ja letztlich darum welche Zusammenstellung gut ist und die von DELL fandet ihr ja auch nicht wirklich schlecht.

Als Zusammengestellter PC ist diese dann aber 100€ teurer.
(Liegt wohl auch am Mainboard...)

Ist ja keine einfache Sache sich zu entscheiden


----------



## Nightflash (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*

Ich werd ma noch 1-2 andere Shops mit PC - Konfigurator suchen und dann mein Urteil fällen.
Auf jeden Fall wart ihr bisher eine riesen Hilfe, auch wenn es nicht so scheint


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*



Nightflash schrieb:


> Ich werd ma noch 1-2 andere Shops mit PC - Konfigurator suchen und dann mein Urteil fällen.
> Auf jeden Fall wart ihr bisher eine riesen Hilfe, auch wenn es nicht so scheint


 
Dell hat halt auch Nachteile. Ich bevorzuge halt das Selberbauen. Wenn du dir das nicht zutraust, aber neugierig bist, können wir dir natürlich dabei helfen, es gibt genügend Threads, die sich damit beschäftigen.


----------



## Nightflash (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*

Weiß einer wieso ich momentan weder bei alternate.de noch bei hardwareversand eine 8800GT bekomme?

Bei Alternate war sie im Speicher und nun ist sie beim Laden verschwunden und es steht "Nicht mehr verfügbar"


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*



Nightflash schrieb:


> Weiß einer wieso ich momentan weder bei alternate.de noch bei hardwareversand eine 8800GT bekomme?
> 
> Bei Alternate war sie im Speicher und nun ist sie beim Laden verschwunden und es steht "Nicht mehr verfügbar"


 
Kann sein, dass sie schon entsorgt wurde, musst sonst mal einen anderen Hersteller nehmen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*

Weil die 8800GT schon vor sehr langer Zeit entsorgt und durch die 9800GT ersetzt wurd??


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Weil die 8800GT schon vor sehr langer Zeit entsorgt und durch die 9800GT ersetzt wurd??


 
Man konnte sie aber immer noch bestellen.
Scheint wohl, dass die Lager jetzt leer sind.


----------



## Nightflash (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*

Und das passiert natürlich gerade heute, wo ich sie in den PC einbauen wollte.
Aber die 9800GT ist ja sogar billiger.

Ist sie schlechter oder besser als die 8800GT?
Und welche Graka bekomme ich (falls nein) im gleichen Niveau wie die 8800GT.

Evtl. kann ich sie ja auch über einen anderen Händler bestellen...


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*



Nightflash schrieb:


> Und das passiert natürlich gerade heute, wo ich sie in den PC einbauen wollte.
> Aber die 9800GT ist ja sogar billiger.
> 
> Ist sie schlechter oder besser als die 8800GT?
> ...


 
Die 9800GT *ist* eine 8800GT. 
Es gibt keine Grafikkarte, die das Niveau der 8800GT erreicht...
... alle neuen GraKas sind besser.


----------



## ATIFan22 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*

Die 9800 Gt ist die 8800
Alternative und etwas schneller ne ATi 4830


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*



ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Alternative und etwas schneller ne ATi 4830


 
Schneller beim Bluescreen, weil die Treiber nicht gehen, gell?


----------



## ATIFan22 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*

Jep,das kennen wir ja von nV siehe Blinded,vom Tentis oder so die Mutter


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*



ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Jep,das kennen wir ja von nV siehe Blinded,vom Tentis oder so die Mutter


 
Dafür muss sie für GTA 4 nicht auf einen Patch warten.


----------



## ATIFan22 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*

Weil Rockstar mist gebaut hat


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*



ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Weil Rockstar mist gebaut hat


 
Nö, bei ihrem Rechner läuft GTA 4 überhaupt nicht.


----------



## ATIFan22 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*

Bei wem=?


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*



ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Bei wem=?


 
Wovon redest du eigentlich?


----------



## Nightflash (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*

Die letzte Konfiguration für heute wäre folgende (auf Hardwareversand erstellt)

Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 boxed, 12MB, LGA775, 64bit                     --> 275,09 € 
ASUS P5QL Pro, Sockel 775 Intel P43, ATX                     --> 69,74 € 
4096MB-KIT G-Skill PC6400/800, CL 4                     --> 42,57 €
Antec Three Hundred, ATX, ohne Netzteil                     -->57,04 €  Cooler Master Silent Pro Series - 500 Watt                      --> 76,40 €                       
EVGA e-Geforce 9800GT, 512MB, PCI-Express                     --> 117,86 € 
WD Cavier Black 1TB, WD1001FALS                     --> 101,12 € 
Samsung SH-223Q bare schwarz lightscribe                      --> 25,25 €
Gembird SC-5.1 sound card                     --> 6,18 € 
ASUS VW223D, 22", 1680x1050                     --> 135,65 €  
Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium 64bit SP1 - SB-Version                     --> 85,64 €                                                                                                                       

*Summe:* *992,54 €

*
EDIT:
Was haltet ihr eigentlich von solchen Angeboten auf eBay?http://cgi.ebay.de/Spiele-PC-P5Q-Intel-Core2Quad-Q9550-4GB-500GB-9800GTX_W0QQitemZ260342113071QQcmdZViewItemQQptZDE_Technik_Computer_Peripherieger%C3%A4te_PC_Systeme?hash=item260342113071&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1239|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1308

Für 655€ und so ziemlich die Zusammenstellung die ich auch hatte.
Kann das ein ordentliches Angebot sein?


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*

1. Schrottiges Billigboard...
2. recht Teurer Speicher
Warum 'ne NVidia GraKa??

Und warum nimmst nicht 'nen Phenom 2??
Der ist etwa genauso schnell, nur ist er etwa 30-50€ günstiger zu haben, die Boards sind auch im niederen Preissegment recht gut.

Außerdem würd ich eher eine 640GB HDD nehmen, die Soundkarte ist unnötig, da das was aufm Board ist, besser sein wird.

Das Angebot auf eBay ist nicht so prickelnd...


----------



## ATIFan22 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*

USB 1.1 sagt ja schon einiges aus


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*

Bei einem System auf Phenom II Basis kommst du günstiger weg, dann hast du auch mehr Geld für eine bessere Grafikkarte zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightflash (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*

Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 boxed, 12MB, LGA775, 64bit 
ASUS P5Q Pro, Sockel 775 Intel P45, ATX 
2048MB DDR2 Aeneon PC6400 CL 5, PC6400/800 
2048MB DDR2 Aeneon PC6400 CL 5, PC6400/800 
Antec Three Hundred, ATX, ohne Netzteil 
Cooler Master Silent Pro Series - 500 Watt 
EVGA e-Geforce 9800GT, 512MB, PCI-Express 
WD Caviar 640GB, SATA II, WD6400AAKS 
Samsung SH-223Q bare schwarz lightscribe 
ASUS VW223D, 22", 1680x1050 
Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium 64bit SP1 - SB-Version 


Das ist nun die Konfiguration mit 640GB Festplatte, neuem Mainboard (hatte mich eben nur verklickt zwischen P5Q und P5QL) und anderem Speicher.
Ist die Grafikkarte wirklich schlecht oder ok?
Ich möchte eben in diesem Preis - Bereich bleiben.
Denn ich möchte bloß 2 Monitore damit betreiben, arbeiten und ab und an mal ein Spiel (z.B. GTA 4) zocken.
(Eben wurde ja drüber "gestritten" ob ATI oder NVIDIA)

Ein AMD System setzte ich dann auch mal auf.
Welches Mainboard wäre dafür geeignet?


----------



## ATIFan22 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*

Nen 2ten Ram Riegel ,ohne is es schlecht


----------



## Nightflash (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*

2048MB DDR2 Aeneon PC6400 CL 5, PC6400/800
2048MB DDR2 Aeneon PC6400 CL 5, PC6400/800 

Sind doch 2?


----------



## ATIFan22 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*

Ja,vorher war da aber nur einer
wenn du sparen möchtest ein 780 Chipsatz MB,wenn du nen top Chipsatz möchtest nen 790 GX
Du kannst aber auch nforce 750 nehmen^^
Die Graka ist ok

Die Sache mit der Graka ist die
Diese hier ist genauso schneller, billiger und stromsparender im Idle
http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/...830/22/#abschnitt_performancerating_qualitaet


----------



## Nightflash (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*

Ist der Speicher - RAM eigentlich in Ordnung?
Das kommt mir so verdammt billig vor für 14€ pro 2GB


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*



Nightflash schrieb:


> Ein AMD System setzte ich dann auch mal auf.
> Welches Mainboard wäre dafür geeignet?


Kommt drauf an, was du gern hättest.
mit nForce Chipsatz wäre das MSI K9N2 Platinum empfehlenswert, mit 790GX das DKA790GX oder M3A78-T.


----------



## Nightflash (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*

Nun mit besserer Grafikkarte
Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 boxed, 12MB, LGA775, 64bit                     275,09 € 
ASUS P5Q Pro, Sockel 775 Intel P45, ATX                     112,88 € 
2048MB DDR2 Aeneon PC6400 CL 5, PC6400/800                     14,46 € 
2048MB DDR2 Aeneon PC6400 CL 5, PC6400/800                     14,46 € 
2048MB DDR2 Aeneon PC6400 CL 5, PC6400/800                     14,46 €                       
2048MB DDR2 Aeneon PC6400 CL 5, PC6400/800                     14,46 €                      
Antec Three Hundred, ATX, ohne Netzteil                     57,04 € 
Cooler Master Silent Pro Series - 500 Watt                     76,40 € 
EVGA e-Geforce 9800GTX+ 512MB, PCI-Express                     169,01 € 
WD Caviar 640GB, SATA II, WD6400AAKS                     54,46 € 
Samsung SH-223Q bare schwarz lightscribe                     25,25 € 
Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium 64bit SP1 - SB-Version                     85,64 €                                                                                                                                 

*Summe:* *913,61 €* 
*+Versand und Zusammenbau *944,60


AMD Prozessor möchte ich eigentlich nicht haben.
Mir geht es nun nur noch um die Kompatibilität und die allgemeine Qualität und "Zukunftssicherheit" der Komponenten.

Kann der RAM wirklich was sein?
Ich brauche eigentlich keine 8GB aber bei dem Preis....


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*



Nightflash schrieb:


> AMD Prozessor möchte ich eigentlich nicht haben.


Warum?!
Magst du grün nicht oder stehst nicht drauf Geld zu sparen, wo du es könntest, ohne dafür Nachteile in Kauf zu nehmen?
Oder möchtest lieber ein zickiges System denn ein Problemloses?!

Dann bist mit Intel wirklich besser beraten, AMD wäre ja einfach zu gut für das Geld 


Nightflash schrieb:


> Mir geht es nun nur noch um die Kompatibilität und die allgemeine Qualität und "Zukunftssicherheit" der Komponenten.


Und dann nimmst du 'nen Intel?! 
Muss man nicht verstehen, oder?!


Oder behaupten deine 'Kumpels', das AMD nur Schrott wär und du traust dich nicht, mal sowas zu kaufen?!

Nur wenn AMD so schlecht ist, warum hab ich denn momentan keine Intel CPU sondern eine AMD CPU, wo ich doch letztens erst 'nen Intel hatte?? (OK, war 2007)
Vielleicht weil mir der Intel (E6600) nicht gefiel, ich nur Probleme hatte und dann irgendwann keinen Bock mehr drauf??


----------



## Nightflash (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*

So, nun ein AMD System.
Was haltet ihr davon?

AMD Phenom X4 9950 Black Edition Box, Sockel AM2+                     147,47 € 
MSI DKA790GX, Sockel AM2+, ATX, PCIe                     117,33 €                       
Arctic Freezer 64 Pro Sockel 754/939/AM2                     13,48 €
2048MB DDR2 Kingston Valueram PC800/6400                     14,35 € 
2048MB DDR2 Kingston Valueram PC800/6400                     14,35 € 
2048MB DDR2 Kingston Valueram PC800/6400                     14,35 € 
Antec Three Hundred, ATX, ohne Netzteil                     57,04 € 
Corsair VX450W 450 Watt                     61,59 €                                                                                                    
Club3D HD4830 512MB, ATI Radeon HD4830, PCI-Express                     112,22 €                                                                                                    
WD Caviar 640GB, SATA II, WD6400AAKS                     54,46 €                      
Rechner - Zusammenbau                     19,99 €                                                                                                                       
Samsung SH-223Q bare schwarz lightscribe                     25,25 € 
Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium 64bit SP1 - SB-Version                     85,64 € 

*Summe:* *737,52 €* 
*+Versand ca. 748,63

*Und ja ich würde sagen es ist wirklich so, dass ich irgendwie Angst davor habe mir ein AMD - System zu kaufen. Weil ich selbst noch nie eins hatte und keinen kenne der eins hat.
Viele sagen eben AMD ist nicht gut, liegt zurück, ...

Naja, was haltet ihr von diesem System für meine Bedürfnisse?


----------



## lancelot (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*



Nightflash schrieb:


> *Artikel* *Verfügbarkeit* *Versandpreis*                                                                                                                         HV20P995DE                      AMD Phenom X4 9950 Black Edition Box, Sockel AM2+
> inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
> sofort lieferbar                                                               147,47 €                                                                                                    HV1124MNDE                      MSI DKA790GX, Sockel AM2+, ATX, PCIe
> inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
> ...



Nicht schlecht, aber könnte man da nicht noch ne hd 4850 einbauen statt ner 4830er (hab gar nicht gewusst dass es diese gibt)

Wir wollen doch alle die 800 Euro genau ausreizen oder nicht??


----------



## Nightflash (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*

Jap für ne bessere Graka wäre wohl noch Platz.
Hab aber das Betriebssystem vergessen  -> 85€

Ich suche noch nach der Grafik und poste dann das weitere


----------



## Nightflash (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*

Nun diese Grafikkarte drin:

Club3D HD4850 Overclocked 512MB, ATI Radeon HD4850, PCI-Express                     147,52 €                      

anstatt:
Club3D HD4830 512MB, ATI Radeon HD4830, PCI-Express 112,22 €

Ist dieser Anbieter ok?
Oder gibt es bessere?

Komplettpreis haben wir nun: *748,63 + *147,52 -112,22 € = 783,93

Bei dem Mainboard lieber das

*MSI DKA790GX, Sockel AM2+, ATX, PCIe*

oder
*MSI DKA790GX Platinum, Sockel AM2+, ATX, PCIe*


Was bietet mir das Platinium mehr?
sind ja knapp 30€ mehr kosten -> aber wenn es sich lohnen würde


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*

1. Würd eher eine HD4850 mit 1024MiB nehmen, hält länger und auch die Performance sollt nicht soo schnell einbrechen.

2. Das Platinum hat z.B. Firewire, noch zusätzlichen Speicher für die Grafikeinheit und noch ein wenig mehr Beilagen wie z.B. diese Steckererhöhungen, auf denen die Belegung drauf ist, mehr Kabel (S-ATA usw)...


----------



## Nightflash (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*

Ohje, Firewire sollte ja schon dabei sein...

Was sagt ihr zu einem Phenom II?


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*



Nightflash schrieb:


> So, nun ein AMD System.
> Was haltet ihr davon?
> 
> AMD Phenom X4 9950 Black Edition Box, Sockel AM2+                     147,47 €


Hier solltest eher einen neuen Phenom2 920 oder 940 nehmen.
Der kostet allerdings auch 50€ mehr, ist aber auch etwas sparsamer und schneller



Nightflash schrieb:


> Und ja ich würde sagen es ist wirklich so, dass ich irgendwie Angst davor habe mir ein AMD - System zu kaufen. Weil ich selbst noch nie eins hatte und keinen kenne der eins hat.
> Viele sagen eben AMD ist nicht gut, liegt zurück, ...


Naja, das ist typisch Deutsch -> anders als das was man bisher hatte, das kann doch garnichts taugen weil und überhaupt.
In Wahrheit ists aber ganz anders, die AMDs sind eigentlich recht zuverlässig und unproblematisch, zumindest wenn man weiß, welche Chipsätze man besser (nicht) nimmt!
Die meisten Probleme gab/gibts halt mit uralten nVidia nForce Chipsätzen, davor war meistens der Geiz der Leute ein Problem.
Bei einem Athlon XP mit billig Netzteil und billig Speicher der (damals) die Specs der Hersteller nicht erreichten, kombiniert mit einem Billig board, ist es nicht verwunderlich, wenns dann am Ende doch nicht so gut läuft.

Schrottigen Speicher gibts heute eigentlich nicht mehr, was nicht heißt, das man nicht doch pech haben kann und der Speicher dann doch nicht (stabil) läuft...

Heißt also: wer seine Komponenten sorgfältig wählt und nicht am falschen Ende spart, wird auch ein zuverlässiges und stabiles System bekommen.
Wenn man aber an der falschen Stelle geizt (Netzteil), kann das ganz anders ausschauen...


Nightflash schrieb:


> Naja, was haltet ihr von diesem System für meine Bedürfnisse?


Besser, nur würd ich einen Phenom 2 nehmen, der ist dem alten Phenom I in jedem Punkt überlegen.


----------



## Nightflash (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*

Ok, dann stell ich mir noch ein Phenom II System zusammen.

Allerdings kann ich die bei hardwareversand.de noch nicht auswählen.
Sobald es eins gibt poste ich eins.

Welches Mainboard wäre dann zu empfehlen?
Ich habe dieses gefunden: Mix Computerversand GmbH
Allerdings sind mir da evtl. zu wenige SATA Steckplätze drin


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*

Warum das denn?
Kannst doch einfach die CPU austauschen und schon hast 'nen Phenom 2 System.
Beim Board wär ev. ein ASUS M3A78 PRO oder eventuell vielleicht das Biostar 790GX Dingsda...


----------



## Nightflash (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*

Nee er findet keinen Phenom 2 bei Hardwareversand^^
--> nicht im PC Konfigurator.
Im Shop ja


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*

Ah, OK.
Mag daran liegen, das er erst heute vorgestellt wurd und wohl noch ein paar Tage braucht...
Du kannst dir aber auch alles einzeln zusammenstellen und dann den Zusammenbau auswählen.

PS: Atelco/HWV kann ich nicht (mehr) nutzen


----------



## Nightflash (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*

Hier nun mal das AMD Phenom II - System.
Damit wäre ich glaube ich ziemlich zufrieden, wenn es nichts mehr zu beanstanden gibt.
Wie kommen die Komponenten miteinander klar?
Mainboard ok? Speicher ok?

Wie siehts mit der Grafikkarte aus. Ist der Hersteller i.O?


AMD Phenom II X4 940 Black Edition, Sockel AM2+                                                                                               249,91 €

HV1129IKDE Gigabyte GA-MA790X-DS4, AMD 790X, ATX                                                                                                                   89,61 € (hier gerne auch ASUS M3A78 PRO oder dieses Biostar, nur leider gibts die nicht bei Hardwareversand...)

WD Caviar 640GB, SATA II, WD6400AAKS 54,46 €

Antec Three Hundred, ATX, ohne Netzteil                                                                                                                 57,04 €

Corsair VX450W 450 Watt                                                                                                                  61,59 €

Powercolor HD4850 PCS 1024MB GDDR3, PCI-Express                                                                                               163,98 €

2048MB DDR2 Kingston Valueram PC800/6400                                                                                               14,35 € - 3                                                                             43,05 €

Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium 64bit SP1 - SB-Version                                                                                               85,64 €

Arctic Freezer 7 Pro Sockel 775                                                                                               14,62 €


Summe:                                                            819,90 €
                                                                                                                                            Versandkosten per DHL-Normalversand:                                                                    7,00 €
                                                                                                                                                                         Nachnahmezuschlag:                                                                         4,00 €
*Summe:                                      830,90 € + 20€ Zusammenbau --> 850,90€
*


----------



## ATIFan22 (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*

Seh ich das richtig,das du jtz 6 gb Speicher einbauen willst,bringt dir aber nur was,wenn du ein board hast,was Triple Channel unterstützt.
Sonst geht das sys in Ordnung,wenn du nV bevorzugst wäre die 9800 GTX welche in OpenGl deutlich schneller ist ,ne Option,aber nur wenn du OpenGl brauchst


----------



## Nightflash (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*

Wenn ich 8GB einbaue dann geht es wieder?
Oder ist dann generell ab 4GB schluss.
Ich habe nur 6GB drin, weil ich dachte für 14€ pro 2GB wäre das drin^^

Für was brauche ich denn OpenGL?
Überfordert mich leider ein wenig


----------



## ATIFan22 (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*

Viele progammierer arbeiten mit OpenGl,eig ist es das gleiche wie DirectX nur halt nich von Microsoft,daher leider ein wenig in Vergessenheit geraten
Jep,wenn dein board Quad Channel unterstützt


----------



## Nightflash (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*

Achso, ich dachte wenn da steht es unterstützt 4 Riegel... (Das Mainboard)
Wieso unterstützt es die dann wenn es die nicht nutzen kann??

Was denkst du über diese Grafikkarte: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information

Hab mir sagen lassen die, die ich momentan drin habe wär ein wenig laut.

Also ich nutze nicht bewusst OpenGL dann kann ich wohl bei dieser Karte bleiben?


----------



## ATIFan22 (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*

Gut,aber teuer

€dith,du kannst schon 4 riegel einbauen,aber ein Dual -Quad Channel bringen mehr performance,als Single Channel

Außerdem is die SB Schlecht,also wenn du kein Crossfire,also eine 2te Graka planst,empfehle ich dir eher dieses hier z.B.
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Mainboards - AMD - Sockel AM2+ - GigaByte GA-MA790X-DS4 - Asus M3A78-VM


----------



## Nightflash (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*

Das Problem an dem Mainboard ist, dass es dieses nicht bei Hardwareversand gibt.

Bei Alternate sind die Einzelteile und der Zusammenbau (vorallem der) um einiges teurer.
Eine getrennte Bestellung geht natürlich nicht, da ich es zusammenbauen lasse.

Gibt es ein gleichwertiges Mainboard?

--> Dann werde ich wohl bei der jetztigen Graka bleiben

Alternativ würde ich natürlich auch einen anderen Shop benutzen, habe sowieso noch keine Erfahrungen mit den Shops gemacht.


----------



## ATIFan22 (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information

Eigentlich ein umgekremepltes 780 board,aber egal
das würde mir bei Hardwareversand noch einfallen


----------



## Nightflash (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*

AMD Phenom II X4 940 Black Edition, Sockel AM2+ 249,91 €

MSI DKA790GX, Sockel AM2+, ATX, PCIe --> 117,33

WD Caviar 640GB, SATA II, WD6400AAKS 54,46 €

Antec Three Hundred, ATX, ohne Netzteil 57,04 €

Corsair VX450W 450 Watt 61,59 €

Powercolor HD4850 PCS 1024MB GDDR3, PCI-Express 163,98 €

2048MB DDR2 Kingston Valueram PC800/6400 14,35 € - 2 28,70 €

Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium 64bit SP1 - SB-Version 85,64 €

Arctic Freezer 7 Pro Sockel 775 14,62 €

Arctic Freezer 64 Pro Sockel 754/939/AM2 13,48 €


Summe: 819,90 €
Versandkosten per DHL-Normalversand: 7,00 €
Nachnahmezuschlag: 4,00 €
Summe: 830,90 € + 20€ Zusammenbau --> 850,90€

850,90 € + 27,72 € - 14,35 € -1,86 => 861,41

Ausgetauscht habe ich:

MSI DKA790GX, Sockel AM2+, ATX, PCIe

und diesen Lüfter

Arctic Freezer 64 Pro Sockel 754/939/AM2

sowie vorerst mal nur 4GB RAM 

Ist das Board ok oder soll ich diese Version nehmen hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information welche ja doch ein gutes bissjen besser ist.
Aber ich will kein billig Board


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*

Nujo, du könntest nochmal übers Platinum nachdenken und über Scythe Kühler statt dem Arctics.

Ansonsten wüsst ich nicht, was man hier noch viel machen könnte.


----------



## ATIFan22 (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*

Schon ziemlich gut,das Budget wird gut genutzt,aber ehmm,wenn du noch ein FireWire benötigen könntest,oder nich auf das braune PCB stehst,könntest du ruhig das Platinum kaufen,sonst wüsst ich da auch nichts mehr,ich finde den kühler vollkommen okay,wenn du nich groß ocen willst


----------



## Nightflash (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*

Soweit so gut.
Jetzt muss nur noch das Geld auf mein Konto kommen, damit es auf das von Hardwareversand kann 

Nee Spaß beiseite. Ich denke ich bin ziemlich zufrieden.
Und ich bedanke mich nochmals herzlich hier bei allen Helfern die mich über 8! Seiten lang betreut haben.
Wenn das AMD (hab ja immer noch Angst  ) System wirklich so gut läuft wie erhofft, dann bin ich 100% glücklich.

Einziger Dorn in meinem Auge ist irgendwie noch das Mainboard.
Ist da das Gigabyte GA-MA790X-DS4, AMD 790X von vorher nicht doch besser?
Die Platinium Version von dem MSI ist leider verdammt teuer ~ 25€ mehr nochmal...

Und mit der Grafikkarte werd ich ja wohl auf der sicheren Seite sein für 1 22" DVI und 1 19" DVI?

Mfg,
Nightflash


EDIT: Nun gibt es den AMD Phenom II auch bei HWV aber leider scheint noch ein Bug in der Konfiguration der Shopsoftware zu sein. Denn ich kann keinen CPU Lüfter wählen, aber wenn ich auf "abschließen" gehe, dann meckert er ich soll einen CPU Lüfter wählen -> geht aber nidd^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*



Nightflash schrieb:


> EDIT: Nun gibt es den AMD Phenom II auch bei HWV aber leider scheint noch ein Bug in der Konfiguration der Shopsoftware zu sein. Denn ich kann keinen CPU Lüfter wählen, aber wenn ich auf "abschließen" gehe, dann meckert er ich soll einen CPU Lüfter wählen -> geht aber nidd^^


 
Liegt vielleicht daran, dass die CPU Boxed ist, also einen Kühler dabei hat.
Dennoch würde ich einen anderen Kühler nehmen als Arctic Freezer.
Der Groß Clockner ist nur einige Euro teurer, ist aber besser und leiser.


----------



## Nightflash (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*

Werd ich mir auf jeden Fall ansehn.
Aber wie gesagt, ich kann GAR KEINEN Kühler wählen...

Bei alternate geht die Auswahl des Mainboardes schon nichtma mehr nach der Auswahl des Phenom...
Naja ich werde mal noch warten.
Wird eh noch 4-5 Tage dauern bis das Geld da is...


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*



Nightflash schrieb:


> Werd ich mir auf jeden Fall ansehn.
> Aber wie gesagt, ich kann GAR KEINEN Kühler wählen...
> 
> Bei alternate geht die Auswahl des Mainboardes schon nichtma mehr nach der Auswahl des Phenom...
> ...


 
Diesen Auswahlprogrammen kann man eh nicht über den Weg trauen. Die meckern immer, wenn man 4GB Arbeitsspeicher nimmt, obwohl man noch gar kein Betriebssystem ausgewählt hat, wird es schon als Fehler angemahnt.
Such dir die Teile lieber manuell selbst aus und rechne zusammen, geht einfach leichter.


----------



## Nightflash (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*

So nun mein System. Habe nun auch einen Scythe Kühler drin. Ist der in Ordnung?
Denke mit dem Phenom II kann ich zufrieden sein, der kommt ja recht gut weg bei den Bewertungen.

AMD Phenom II X4 940 Black Edition Box, Sockel AM2+                                                                                                                  253,99 €
MSI DKA790GX Platinum, Sockel AM2+, ATX, PCIe  140,65 €
Antec Three Hundred, ATX, ohne Netzteil  57,04 €
WD Caviar 640GB, SATA II, WD6400AAKS  54,34 €
Corsair VX450W 450 Watt  61,57 €
Powercolor HD4850 PCS 1024MB GDDR3, PCI-Express  163,98 €
2048MB DDR2 Kingston Valueram PC800/6400                                                                                               14,64 € -> 2x =  29,28 €
Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium 64bit SP1 - SB-Version  85,56 €
Scythe Shuriken, für alle Sockel geeignet  20,84 €

*Gesamt: *867,25 € + Versandkosten  7,00 € + Nachnahmezuschlag: 4,00 € + Zusammenbau 20,00 €
*
Endbetrag: 898,25*

Leider doch wieder knapp 100€ über das Ziel hinaus geschossen, aber denke ich kann damit leben.
Leider geht die Konfiguration -> der Zusammenbau bei HWV noch nicht. Aber sobald der geht werde ich das wohl so bestellen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*

Gute Zusammenstellung, das NT ist auch OK, von daher gibts hier nicht soo viel zu verbessern.

Wobei ich ev. eher eine WD 6401AALS nehmen würd (wie ichs getan hab), aber das ist Ansichtssache.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Gute Zusammenstellung, das NT ist auch OK, von daher gibts hier nicht soo viel zu verbessern.


 
Ich finde die Zusammenstellung auch sehr gut, allerdings hätte ich eine Samung HDD genommen.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Wobei ich ev. eher eine WD 6401AALS nehmen würd (wie ichs getan hab), aber das ist Ansichtssache.


 
Erklärst du uns den Unterschied zwischen den beiden Festplatten?


----------



## Nightflash (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*

Dann nehm ich halt ne Samsung HDD.
Die sind ja auch nich teurer. 
Aber auch eine 640GB oder? Dazu hatte mir mal einer von euch geraten.

Da bin ich ja froh, dass das System nun gut abgestimmt ist 

--> Samsung HD642JJ 640GB SATA II 16MB

Warum eigentlich Samsung?
Persönliche Erfahrung oder was Anderes?
Aber reicht mir eigentlich beides als Grund^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*



Nightflash schrieb:


> Dann nehm ich halt ne Samsung HDD.
> Die sind ja auch nich teurer.
> Aber auch eine 640GB oder? Dazu hatte mir mal einer von euch geraten.
> 
> Da bin ich ja froh, dass das System nun gut abgestimmt ist


 
Jep, auch als 640er. Da hast du zwei Platten drinne, bei der 320 eine und bei der 1TB drei.
Aber auch nur bei den neueren Modellen der F1 Serie.


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Erklärst du uns den Unterschied zwischen den beiden Festplatten?


Caviar Blue ist die wo er ausgewählt hat, die Caviar Black hab ich.
Sind wohl 'nur' 16MiB Cache differenz (wobei ich nicht verstehe, das man hier nicht gleich 128MiB oder mehr draufpackt).
Und eben 3 Jahre Garantie bei der Blue gegen 5 Jahre bei der Black.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*

Alles klar.
Würde mich dann nur noch interessieren, wie die Langzeitqualität der "Black" ist.


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*

Das hängt maßgeblich von der Anzahl der Platter ab.
Sprich 1 Platter ist am besten, 2 ist schon nicht mehr so gut, geht aber auch noch, mehr würd ich eben aus dem Grunde nicht nehmen.
Ich hab mit meinen bisherigen 2 Platter Platten nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht, sowohl die 4 ST3120026A(S) (7200.7) als auch die ST3250823AS (7200.8) sind noch alle einsatzbereit.
Wobei ich die immer abwechselnd benutzt hab 


Bei 4 Plattern ist die Haltbarkeit entsprechend am schlechtesten.


----------



## Nightflash (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*

Das wäre wohl so das Gegenstück zum AMD - System

Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 tray, 12MB, LGA775, 64bit                                                                                             271,23 €


EVGA e-Geforce 9800GTX+ 512MB, PCI-Express                                                                                             169,01 €
oder
Powercolor HD4850 PCS 1024MB GDDR3, PCI-Express  163,98 €

Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium 64bit SP1 - SB-Version                                                                                             85,56 €
Rechner - Zusammenbau 19,99 €
Antec Three Hundred, ATX, ohne Netzteil 57,04 €
ASUS P5Q Pro, Sockel 775 Intel P45, ATX 113,93 €
2048MB DDR2 Kingston Valueram PC800/6400 14,64 €
2048MB DDR2 Kingston Valueram PC800/6400 14,64 €
Scythe Andy Samurai Master, Sockel 478,775,754,939,AM2                                                                                             34,94 €
Corsair VX450W 450 Watt 61,57 €
Samsung HD642JJ 640GB SATA II 16MB 52,45 €

*Summe: 895,00 €* + Versandkosten  7,00 € + Nachnahmezuschlag: 4,00 €

*Endsumme: 906,00 €

*Da sind wir ja kaum entfernt von dem AMD Rechner, der ja eigentlich günstiger sein sollte.

Kann mir nun nochmal einer begründen wieso AMD und nicht Intel?
Ich kaufe gerne auch den AMD aber mich machen einfach alle verrückt wieso ich AMD kaufe und ich hab keine Begründungen...

Mfg


----------



## ATIFan22 (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*

Huch,jtz wieder bei Intel,nimm ne boxed Cpu


----------



## Nightflash (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*

Nee bin nicht wieder bei Intel 
Ich frag mich nur wieso AMD und nicht Intel.
Denn so wie das AMD System ist kommts vom Preis her auf dasselbe raus.
-> ob nun Intel oder AMD

Und ich glaube die Benchmarks zeigen den Q9550 doch eher etwas vorne.
Sind die Intel boxed gut genug?
Also brauch ich dann keinen extra Lüfter?



> *Endsumme: 906,00 €
> 
> *Da sind wir ja kaum entfernt von dem AMD Rechner, der ja eigentlich günstiger sein sollte.
> 
> ...


----------



## Knexi (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*



Nightflash schrieb:


> Nee bin nich zwingend bei Intel
> Ich frag mich nur wieso AMD.
> Denn so wie das AMD System ist kommts vom Preis her auf das selbe Intel - Sys raus.
> 
> ...



Wenn du nicht übertaktest reicht der Lüfter vollkommen aus


----------



## ATIFan22 (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*

Naja ,ganz so ist das nich,der Q9550 is in manchen games vllt. vorne mit 3 FPS wenn´s hoch kommt,aber in Anwendungen ist er langsamer,außerdem hast du ein Top board ,bei dem Intel eher eon mittelmäßiges


----------



## Nightflash (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*

Also da ich mit dem System vorwiegend arbeiten werde denke ich ich werde es nicht OCen.
Denn glaub nicht, dass mir dann die Stabilität gewähleistet wird die ich benötige.

Also ich fände es super wenn mir hier jemand die Vor- und Nachteile eines Intel bzw. AMD Systems machen könnte.

Ich habe eben bisher nur Erfahrungen mit Intel gemacht und das war ein ALDI - Rechner


----------



## ATIFan22 (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*

Intel
ab oberklasse sehr Leistungsstark,haben als einzige High-End Dektop CPU´s
gutes OC Potenzial
viele Sachen Intel optimiert
in niedrigen settings AMD überlegen


AMD
gutes p/l
P II auf Intel´s yorkfield höhe
Viele CPU´s ohne großen aufpreis mit offenen Multi
in hohen Settings meist Intel überlegen


----------



## Nightflash (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*

Mir wurde jetzt geraten einen 420er Phenom zu nehmen und dafür eine HD ...70 anstatt der ...50 weil die GPU schneller an ihre Grenzen kommen würde als die CPU und der Phenom 420 auch noch ne Zeit lang für meine Anwednungen reichen würde.

Was denkt ihr?

Aber die Angaben von ATIFan22 sagen nun immer noch nicht aus was ich mir nun endgültig zulegen sollte. Ich liege wohl eher im Mittelfeld von hohen/niedrigen Settings.

Was ist ein offener Multi?

Geht bitte davon aus, das ich den Prozessor nich OC will denn ich habe Angst dass mein System dann nicht mehr 100% stabil läuft.

Mfg


----------



## ATIFan22 (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*

Du meinst den 920 oder,ja Multi spiel für dich nur zum ocen ne Rolle,also kein Argument,also die P II sind gleich gut wie die yorkfields,der P II 920 wird etwa so schnell wie ein Q 9450 sein,beide reichen bei dir wohl aus,ich würde wenn du etwas Geld sparen willst,ein Biostar
790GX nehmen
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Mainboards - AMD - Sockel AM2+ - Biostar TA790GX A2+
Bei AMD,so sparst du in Kombination mit den 920 etwa 100 € ,ohne großen Leistungsverlust,aber wesentlich schlechteren OC Optionen,aber das spiel bei dir ja keine Rolle


----------



## Nightflash (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*

Ja also das OCen ist mir wie gesagt nicht wichtig.

Das Problem mit dem Biostar ist, dass ich dann woanders bestellen muss.
Bzw. das Board extra. ---> selbst zusammen bauen, weiß nich ob ich das schaffe 

Momentan tendiere ich dann doch zu dem Intel System.
Und zwar mit der HD4850.

Bei der HD4870 brauche ich anscheinend noch ein größeres Netzteil.
Zumindest lässt der Konfigurator bei HWV das mit diesem Netzteil nicht zu...


----------



## ATImania (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*

Also @ Nightflash,

ich weiss nicht in wie weit deine Gedanken noch bei DELL sind aber ich möchste an dieser Stelle nur noch einmal bekräftigen, dass ich mit DELL wirklich zufrieden war! Top Service + Angebot und schnelle Lieferung zu einem guten Preis! 

Für Office anwendungen sind die DELL PCs wohl ungeschlagen! OEM hin oder her aber ich hatte mein spaß mit dem DELL Dimension 5000. Konnte Need for Speed Most Wanted, FIFA 06, DOOM III, F.E.A.R, Pray, GTA San Andreas usw. gut zocken und für Video, Audio Bearbeitung hat er gelangt.

Mein Bruder hatte den DELL Dimension 3000 und mein Vater nutzt noch heute sein DELL Ispiron Notebook. SO wie ich dich einschätze wirst du nicht alle halbe Jahr los laufen und neue Grafikkarte kaufen und PC voll knallen mit Tuning Tools und Benchmarks wie einige hier auf dem Board um alles aus dem System zu kitzeln um auch noch den letzten Filter im Spiel zu aktiviren 

Von daher kauf dir ein vernünftiges DELL Komplett System und du wirst für deine Anwendungen zufrieden sein


----------



## Nightflash (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*

Hallo ATImania,

auch wenn ich wohl nicht bei DELL bestellen werde hat mir dein Post denke ich geholfen.
Ich werde mich wahrscheinlich für das Intel - System entscheiden.
Dieses ist so ähnlich wie das von DELL nur eben kein OEM und falls mal mehr RAM oder ein neues Teil rein muss wird das wohl kein Problem sein.

Das Intel System mit der boxed Version des Q9550 und ohne extra Lüfter und der HD4850 wird mir wohl ein stabiles und zukunftssicheres System bieten.

Mit meinem DELL Laptop (Vostro 1500) bin ich allerdings auch sehr zufrieden und ich kann es nur bestätigen, dass Office Programme wunderbar laufen und aktuelle Games auch mit einem vertretbaren Detailgrad.

Ich frage mich nur noch ob eine nVida (9800GTX+) oder die ATI (HD4850) besser in das Intel - System passen.
Preislich liegen diese ja auf dem selben Niveau.

Mit dem mittelklasse Board ASUS P5Q Pro liege ich wohl nicht schlecht für meine Bedürfnisse, da OC eben keine Rolle spielt.

Ich bin aber eben schon ein Mensch der sich nicht unbedingt etwas schlechteres zulegen will, wenn er auch was besseres haben kann was in einem vertretbaren preisliches Verhältnis steht.

Von daher eben der Q9550 oder der PhenomII 450 anstatt eines niedrigeren Q.... oder Phenom II 420.



> *ATIFan22: *viele Sachen Intel optimiert


Auch dieses Argument von ATIFan22 lockt mich wieder ein wenig mehr zu dem Intel System.
Obwohl ich wirklich merke, dass der Phenom II auch keine schlechten Kritiken bekommt.

Von daher es wohl auf das Intel System hinaus.
Anfang nächster Woche ist das Geld da, dann werd ich mich entscheiden, bis dahin ist noch Zeit zum diskutieren  ^^


----------



## ATImania (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*

Also ich würde die HD 4850 wählen! Bei einem AMD sowieso aber auch so steckt genügend Power in Ihr um glücklich zu werden! Für deine Anspüche als Gelegenheits Spieler würde dich auch meine HD 4650 1 GB schon glücklich machen! Aktuelle Games in 1024x768 bis 1280x1024 in Mittel/Hoch Einstellungen bei einer flüssigen darstellung werden dir wahrscheinlich genügen also von daher kannst du so oder so nichts falsch machen 

Also für Office/Multimedia Anwendungen ist das Intel System schon nicht schlecht! AMDs gelten gerade im Bereich Games eher als etwas schneller wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## Nightflash (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*

Ok, vielen Dank für die Info.
Aber zwecks Zukunft, werde ich wohl doch zu der HD4850 greifen.

Ich hoffe nur GTA IV bringt mal einen anständigen Patch raus für ATI Grakas!

-------- System --------
Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 boxed, 12MB, LGA775, 64bit     273,94 €
ASUS P5Q Pro, Sockel 775 Intel P45, ATX   113,93 €
Samsung HD642JJ 640GB SATA II 16MB     52,45 €
Powercolor HD4850 PCS 1024MB GDDR3, PCI-Express     163,98 €
2048MB DDR2 Kingston Valueram PC800/6400  14,64 €
2048MB DDR2 Kingston Valueram PC800/6400  14,64 €
Corsair VX450W 450 Watt 61,57 €
Rechner - Zusammenbau 19,99 €
Antec Three Hundred, ATX, ohne Netzteil 57,04 €
Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium 64bit SP1 - SB-Version 85,56 €

Gesamt: 857,74 € + Versandkosten 7,00 € + Nachnahmezuschlag: 4,00 €

Total: 868,74 €

Das ist nun der (fast) finale Vorschlag für das Intel System...
Vom Preis her vertretbar.
Die Grafikkarte hält wohl noch eine weile den aktuellen Spielen stand im Bereich von 1024 oder 1280 Auflösung. 
Das Mainboard finde ich gut. Für übertakten vlt. nicht zwingend aber das ist auch nicht meine Absicht, da ich hauptsächlich mit dem System arbeiten will und durch OC geht mir einfach die Sicherheit eines stabilen Systems verloren. 
Der Prozessor denke ich is auch noch nach 1-2 Jahren gut im rennen. 
Bei Spielen sowieso, da muss dann wohl eher eine neue Grafikkarte her. 
Bei Office (hier auch 3D und Videobearbeitung) brauch ich ihn denke ich schon denn ich will nicht unbedingt den ganzen Tag rendern/bearbeiten lassen 
Sonst noch eine Idee für Verbesserungen am Intel System? 
Oder habt ihr gute Argumente für das Phenom II?


----------



## ATImania (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*

Also dafür das du den PC haupsächlich für Office arbeiten nutzt und Spiele nebenbei hast du einen sehr Zukunftssicheren PC 

Die HD 4850 gilt aktuell mit zu den High-End und für deine Ansprüche wirst du da auch noch ne längere Zeit was von haben!! Der Intel Core 2 ist mit sicherheit auch nicht schlecht und wird auch noch ne längere Zeit alles aktuelle mit machen.


----------



## Nightflash (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*

Wunderbar, darum gehts mir halt.
Ob ich mir jetzt nen schlechteren Quad oder einen schelchteren Phenom 420 kaufe für nur 50 - 60 € Ersparniss und mir dann in 2 Jahren wieder einen neuen kaufen muss nur dann für 300 € kosten.
Da geb ich lieber mehr aus und kann es NOCH nicht voll nutzen.
Leider kann man ja Hardware nicht Upgraden so wie das bei Programmen ist 

"Kauf dir das Upgrade von Q6660 auf Q9550 für nur 50 €^^"


----------



## ATIFan22 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*



ATImania schrieb:


> Also ich würde die HD 4850 wählen! Bei einem AMD sowieso aber auch so steckt genügend Power in Ihr um glücklich zu werden! Für deine Anspüche als Gelegenheits Spieler würde dich auch meine HD 4650 1 GB schon glücklich machen! Aktuelle Games in 1024x768 bis 1280x1024 in Mittel/Hoch Einstellungen bei einer flüssigen darstellung werden dir wahrscheinlich genügen also von daher kannst du so oder so nichts falsch machen
> 
> Also für Office/Multimedia Anwendungen ist das Intel System schon nicht schlecht! AMDs gelten gerade im Bereich Games eher als etwas schneller wenn ich mich nicht irre.




Nope,war andersrum,Intel sind in games leider schneller,da leider zu viele games Intel optimiert sind,allerdings sollen mehr Spiele jtz richtung P II optimiert werden,hab ich auf CB gelesen,so is deine Aussage wieder richtig

In Office oder Multimedia Bereich bietet nur der i7 Vorteile sonst is der P II schneller als ein Q9550,aber ein Level,allerdings gibt es auch Programme wie divX ,wo der Intel 30 % schneller ist als der P II ,sind aber eher ausnahmen


----------



## ATImania (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*

Also ich hatte mal gelesen, das AMD Prozessoren besser sein sollen für Spiele aber da behauptet wohl jeder was anderes 

Whatever trotzdem würde ich wieder zu AMD tendieren! Ich erinnere mich noch an mein ersten AMD K6 3D Now mit 450 MHz 

Dann hatte ich mal ein AMD Duron 900 MHz und zwischendurch ein Pentium 4 HT 2,85 GHz aber jetzt wieder AMD Athlon X2


----------



## ATIFan22 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*

 der P4 war einfach nur peinlich von Intel


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*

Naja, wenn ein ISV wirklich den INtel Compiler nutzt, ist das wirklich schon ziemlich dreist.
Damit holt man zwar bei Intel CPUs deutlich mehr Leistung raus, benachteiligt aber andere CPUs durch anderen Code, der nicht so gut optimiert ist.

Dieser Compiler ist auch Bestandteil der Klage von AMD bzw dem "Antitrust Verfahren" der EU gegen Intel...


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*



ATImania schrieb:


> Also ich hatte mal gelesen, das AMD Prozessoren besser sein sollen für Spiele aber da behauptet wohl jeder was anderes


 
Da bei Spielen die CPU nicht so entscheidend ist, sondern eher der Datendurchsatz und die Verbindungen CPU-RAM-Ports haben die AMD Prozessoren Vorteile wegen des integrierten Speichercontrollers gehabt.


----------



## ATIFan22 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*

Naja,aber trotzdem war der core Duo ja besser als der K8,hart gesagt,auch wenn er überteuert war,aber der  deneb hat das ja wieder geändert uns stimmt,vor den Dual Cores war ja AMD vorne mit den Athlon xp und 64


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*



ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Naja,aber trotzdem war der core Duo ja besser als der K8,hart gesagt,auch wenn er überteuert war,aber der deneb hat das ja wieder geändert uns stimmt,vor den Dual Cores war ja AMD vorne mit den Athlon xp und 64


 
Ja, jetzt, aber vor drei Jahren sah die ganze Sache doch anders aus. Dass Intel den Vorsprung AMDs wieder aufgeholt hat, war angesichts der Ressourcen Intels aber auch zu erwarten.
Dennoch bin ich positiv überrascht, dass der kleine Prozessorhersteller immer wieder in die Regionen von Intel eindringen und sich behaupten kann.
AMD will sich halt anders Positionieren als Intel und nicht auf Teufel komm raus ds Maxium an Leistung anbieten, sonders eher kostengünstige Produkte anbieten, die trotzdem über vergleichsweise genügend Leistung verfügen.
Außerdem kenne ich kein Spiel, dass auf einem X2 6000+ nicht läuft aber auf einem Pentium 4 oder Core 2 Duo Allendale.


----------



## Nightflash (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*

Hab noch ne Frage:

Wie schwer ist denn der selbst Zusammenbau eines PCs?
Gerade bei der CPU?
Muss man da löten oder sonstiges? --> wirklich keinen Plan.

Weil ansonsten würde ich eine andere Graka bestellen die es aber nicht bei HWV gibt.

Nämlich diese hier: Grafikkarten Zotac 896MB GTX260² PCIe

Was haltet ihr davon?
Wie schwer schätzt ihr den Zusammenbau ein?
Werden bei den Komponenten alle Schrauben usw. mitgeliefert?


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*

Da musst du doch nichts löten.
Die CPU wird einfach in den Sockel reingesetzt, sie passt auch nur einmal, ein Verdrehen ist nicht möglich. Dann etwas Wärmeleitpaste rauf und darauf der Kühler.
RAM reinbauen und das ganze Board dann ins Gehäuse setzten, auf den Abstatzhaltern festschrauben, Strom anschließen, Gehäusestecker einsetzen, Erweiterungskarten und Festplatten einbauen, fertig.


----------



## Nightflash (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*

Hm hört sich ja nicht schwer an 
Wie ein PC von innen aussieht weiß ich auch und ab und an ma auseinandergebaut zwecks Reinigung auch.
Also sind auch alle benötigten Teile dabei?
Wärmeleitpaste sollte ich dann noch dazu kaufen...

Was haltet ihr von der erwähnten Graka?
Ohne den Zusamenbau spar ich sogar 20€
Dann sinds nur noch knapp 30€ Differenz, das sollte sich wohl lohnen?

Oder doch eher eine von denen?:

http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/product_info.php/sapphire+512mb+4870+lite+retail+pcie
http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/product_info.php/palit+1024mb+4870+dual+sonic+pcie


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*

Ich würde die zweite nehmen, da sie 1GB RAM hat und die paar Euro Aufpreis sind zu verschmerzen.


----------



## Nightflash (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*

Jo wär zu verschmerzen, aber ist die GTX260² nicht trotzdem besser als die HD4870?
Oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*

Die beiden halten sich die Waage. Einmal ist die eine schneller das andere mal die andere. Ist halt eine Glaubensfrage.


----------



## Uziflator (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*



Nightflash schrieb:


> Jo wär zu verschmerzen, aber ist die GTX260² nicht trotzdem besser als die HD4870?
> Oder irre ich mich da?


Teils teils, mal ist die schneller mal die andere, die nehmen sich nicht viel,die 4870 hat aber ein besseres P/L,die GTX260 ist aber auch schon im Preis gefallen!


----------



## Nightflash (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*

naja, die 4870 kostet 202 € die andere 209 € da seh ich ehrlich gesagt kaum Unterschiede.

GTX260² is halt nVidia und da freut sich GTA IV 
Ich weiß zwar das es nur bei GTA IV dann seinen riesen Vorteil hat aber ich liebe dieses Spiel und bin mir nicht sicher wann und ob der erlösende Patch für ATI Fans kommen wird.

Mal sehn ich frag bei HWV mal an ob die mir die Kiste auch ohne Graka zusammenbauen.
Sollte ja wohl kein Ding sein.

Ansonsten nehm ich das wohl selbst in die Hand

Und reichen 500W immer noch?
Auch wenn ich dann einige Dinge an den USB Ports hab?

der BeQuiet Rechner sagt 700W!!! (aber denke der geht nicht besonders zuverlässig)
Der Enermax Rechner sagt ich brauche ca. 350W


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*



Nightflash schrieb:


> GTX260² is halt nVidia und da freut sich GTA IV
> Ich weiß zwar das es nur bei GTA IV dann seinen riesen Vorteil hat aber ich liebe dieses Spiel und bin mir nicht sicher wann und ob der erlösende Patch für ATI Fans kommen wird.


 
Den Patch gibt es schon 
und nun laufen auch alle ATIs so wie sie sollten.
Also, keine Sorge, mit beiden GraKas wird GTA 4 optimal laufen.



Nightflash schrieb:


> Und reichen 500W immer noch?
> Auch wenn ich dann einige Dinge an den USB Ports hab?
> 
> der BeQuiet Rechner sagt 700W!!! (aber denke der geht nicht besonders zuverlässig)
> Der Enermax Rechner sagt ich brauche ca. 350W


 
Diesen Rechner kann man nicht über den Weg trauen. 
500 Watt reichen, nimm das Cooler Master Silent Pro, hat genau 500 Watt.


----------



## Nightflash (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*

Ok, wird so gemacht.
Dann warte ich mal bis morgen auf die Antwort von HWV.
Bis dahin sollte mein Geld auch da sein.

Dann bestell ich das Sytem bei HWV und die Graka wohl die nVidia...

oder eine von diesen:
http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/product_info.php/palit+1024mb+4870+dual+sonic+pcie
http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/product_info.php/his_1024mb_4870_pcie

lieber Palit oder HIS oder doch die nVidia?^^ hmmm...


----------



## ATImania (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*

Also ich würde die ATI Radeon HD 4870 nehmen 
Letzendlich ist es egal ob 202,- oder 209,- und beide sind auf einem Niveau wo mal die eine und mal die andere besser ist. Also ist es jetzt nur noch eine Frage von Sympathie dem Grafikkarten Hersteller gegenüber und da sage ich ATI 

Obwohl ich auch nVidia GeForce Technologie mit dem 6150 SE 512 MB Chip im PC verbaut habe aber wurde auch schnell durch eine Radeon HD ersetzt


----------



## Nightflash (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*

also ist der Hersteller egal?
Ich hab da keine Erfahrungen mit?
Lieber HIS oder Palit?
Die anderen Hersteller werden dann aber zu teuer


----------



## Uziflator (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*



Nightflash schrieb:


> also ist der Hersteller egal?
> Ich hab da keine Erfahrungen mit?
> Lieber HIS oder Palit?
> Die anderen Hersteller werden dann aber zu teuer



Diese hier ist die bessere wahl PC Games Hardware: Preisvergleich auf www.pcgameshardware.de
bei der HIS scheiden sich die Geister


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*

Dann nimm die Palit.


----------



## riedochs (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann nimm die Palit.



Jep, ist die bessere Wahl.


----------



## Nightflash (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*

Wunderbar, danke für die Beratung.
Anscheinend ein besserer Hersteller und zudem noch günstiger^^

Na dann reichts jetzt aber mit meinem System 
Dürften nun wohl doch wieder irgendwo zwischen 900 und 940 € liegen 
(mit Versand und Zusammenbau versteht sich)

Denke Zukunftssicher und auch zur Zeit ziemlich gut zum Gamen^^


----------



## ATImania (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*



Nightflash schrieb:


> Denke Zukunftssicher und auch zur Zeit ziemlich gut zum Gamen^^



Also für einen Gelegenheits Gamer der zwischendurch mal zocken möchte mit hauptsächlich office Anwendungen bist du nicht nur Zukunftssicher, sondern die Leistung die jetzt drinn steckt wirst du wohl auch nur über die Jahre hinweg nutzen 

Also der PC ist wirklich gut!! Im Prinzip hätte aktuell auch ein Mittelklasse PC zwischen 400 - 500 Euro gereicht ähnlich wie meiner z.B. aber so hast du noch etwas länger was von


----------



## Nightflash (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*

Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 boxed, 12MB, LGA775, 64bit                     273,94 €
ASUS P5Q Pro, Sockel 775 Intel P45, ATX                     113,93 €
2048MB DDR2 Kingston Valueram PC800/6400                     14,64 €                                                                                                    
2048MB DDR2 Kingston Valueram PC800/6400                     14,64 €                                                                                                    
Antec Three Hundred, ATX, ohne Netzteil                     57,04 €                                                                                                    
Cooler Master Silent Pro Series - 500 Watt                     73,97 € 
Samsung HD642JJ 640GB SATA II 16MB                     52,45 € 
Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium 64bit SP1 - SB-Version                     85,56 € 
Rechner - Zusammenbau                     19,99 €

*Gesamt: (bei HWV): **706,16 €* + 7 € (Versand) + 4 € (Nachname) => *707,16 €

* Palit 1024MB 4870 Dual Sonic PCIe        202,99 €

*Gesamt (bei notebooksbilliger): *202,99 € + 7 € (Versand) => *209,99 €

TOTAL BETRAG: 707,16 + 209,99 ==> 917,15

*Gutes Stückschen überm Rahmen aber gefällt mir^^
Also ist das so ziemlich der Finale Wurf^


----------



## riedochs (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*

Sehr schönes System. Passt alles gut zusammen.


----------



## Nightflash (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*

Wunderbar, das freut mich.

Hier nochmal das Phenom II System.
Als Vergleich wollte ich mir das dann doch auch einmal ansehen.
Mit dem Phenom II 920 spare ich knapp 100 €
Mit dem Phenom II 940 immerhin noch 70 €

Allerdings gönn ich mir das einfach mal, bin verschwenderisch und werde wohl bei dem Intel - System bleiben^^

Hier trotzdem das AMD - System zum Vergleich:

AMD Phenom II X4 920 Box, Sockel AM2+  224,99 €
2048MB DDR2 Kingston Valueram PC800/6400 14,64 € -> 2x = 29,28 €
Antec Three Hundred, ATX, ohne Netzteil 57,04 €
Cooler Master Silent Pro Series - 500 Watt 73,97 €
Samsung HD642JJ 640GB SATA II 16MB 52,45 €
MS Windows Vista home premium 64bit Englisch 89,80 €

*Gesamt (bei HWV): 527,53 € + 7 € (Versand) + 4 € (Nachname) ==> 538,53 €
* 
Biostar TA790GX A2+ 81,90 €

*Gesamt (bei Alternate): 81,90 €*

Palit 1024MB 4870 Dual Sonic PCIe 202,99 €

*Gesamt (bei notebooksbilliger): 202,99 € + 7 € (Versand) => 209,99 €*


*TOTAL BETRAG: 539,53 € + 81,90 € + 209,99 € ==> 831,42*

Falls Phenom II 940 + ~ 30 € ==> *863, 42

*Allerdings wäre hier selbstzusammenbauen angesagt und das schrekt mich schon ein wenig ab.
Trotzdem is das AMD System vlt. eine Überlegung wert.

Gerade wenn der neue Sockel kommt, da man dann wohl auch besser nachrüsten kann als bei Intel (weil i7 = neuer Sockel). Aber da der AMD Sockel auch noch ne Weile braucht und ich den PC bald haben will... Ist das kein Argument.


----------



## riedochs (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*

Ich würde zum AMD System greifen. Aber das ist geschmachssache. Was das elbst zusammenbauen angeht: Ist alles nicht so schwer.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*

Wieso verschwenderisch sein?
Wenn du für weniger Geld die gleiche Leistung bekommst, ist das doch ein sehr gutes Argument und kaum von der Hand zu weisen.

Ich würde auch das AMD System nehmen.
Wieso wilst du eigentlich ein englisches Vista haben?


----------



## Nightflash (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*

Oh da hab ich mich verklickt bei dem englischen Vista, will ich natürlich nicht.

Ich überleg mir das mit dem AMD System noch. Aber irgendwie hat Intel anscheinend eine bessere Marktstrategie, dass es mich trotz des rel. großen Preisunterschiedes so anzieht.

Weiß ja auch nicht wieso. Ich muss da noch drüber nachdenken, ist anscheinend so eine Macke von mir


----------



## Uziflator (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*



Nightflash schrieb:


> Oh da hab ich mich verklickt bei dem englischen Vista, will ich natürlich nicht.
> 
> Ich überleg mir das mit dem AMD System noch. Aber irgendwie hat Intel anscheinend eine bessere Marktstrategie, dass es mich trotz des rel. großen Preisunterschiedes so anzieht.
> 
> Weiß ja auch nicht wieso. Ich muss da noch drüber nachdenken, ist anscheinend so eine Macke von mir


Die  Markstrategie von den ist ja schon so gut,das sie schon Klagen am Hals haben von der EU,wegen Marktmissbrauch zB da EU Klage gegen Intel!


----------



## computertod (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*



Uziflator schrieb:


> Die  Markstrategie von den ist ja schon so gut,das sie schon Klagen am Hals haben von der EU,wegen Marktmissbrauch zB da EU Klage gegen Intel!



so? was hams den angestellt? ich bleib trotzdem bei Intel, gefällt mir persöhnlich besser


----------



## Nightflash (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*

Na immerhin einer @computertod der auch von Intel gefangen ist.

Ich stelle mir aber gerade mein System bei Mindfactory zusammen (ist oft noch billiger als HWV aber manchmal auch wieder um einiges teurer)
Werde dort wohl "midnight" bestellen und den Rest bei HWV.

Dann überleg ich mir nochmal genau ob ich nun Intel oder AMD will.
Den Unterschied werde ich wohl eh nicht merken ausser im Preis...


----------



## ATImania (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*

Ich meine letzendlich ist es egal ob Intel oder AMD! Ich bevorzuge zwar AMD und war immer zufrieden mit denen aber auch wenn der Pentium 4 HT Panne war, hat er mir 4 Jahre treue und gute Dienste geleißtet 

Hauptsache man bekommt die Leistung für sein Geld die man will und ist es nicht nur das was zählt??


----------



## Nightflash (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*

Das Biostarboard ist ja zu dem ASUS P5Q fast gleichwertig.
Nur 2 USB 2.0 Ports weniger (schade) und gar kein FireWire (wieso haben das so wenige?)
Aber ansich habe ich auch gar kein FireWire Gerät mehr.
Doch was ist wenn mal eins kommt????

Ansonsten sieht das Board eigentlich nicht schlecht aus.


----------



## Nightflash (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*

Habe mich nun fast für das AMD - System entschieden.
Hier mal die Bestellung die ich vohabe zu tätigen:

Bei Mindfactory:

AMD Phenom II 940 245,81 €
1024MB Sapphiere Radeon HD4870 GDDR5 209,46 €

*Gesamt: *455,37 € (Versand enfällt bei Midnight...)

Bei Mix-Computer:

Biostar TA790GX A2+ 76,98 €
Antec Three Hundred 49,28 €

*Gesamt: *126,26 + Versand: 140,25 €

Bei Hardwareversand:

2048MB DDR2 Kingston Valueram PC800/6400 2x 29,28 €
Samsung HD642JJ 640GB SATA II 16MB 52,45 €
Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium 64bit SP1 - SB-Version 85,56 €
Cooler Master Silent Pro Series - 500 Watt 73,97 €

*Gesamt:* 241,26 € + 11€ (Versand+Nachname) = 252,26 €


*TOTAL:* 455,37 € + 140,25 € + 252,26 € = *847,88 €*

Ich wäre allen sehr dankbar wenn sie die Komponenten noch einmal auf ihre Richtigkeit und Kompatibilität prüfen könnten.
Ich dachte die Saphiere HD4870 ist vielleicht besser als die von Palit?
Verbessert mich wenn nicht.

Das hier wäre wohl das Endsystem.
Das Geld ist da und evtl. bestelle ich Grafikkarte und Chip schon heute Mitternacht.

Also bitte ich euch nochma genau drüber zu schaun.
Wäre echt sehr sehr nett.

Mfg,
Nightflash

PS: Passt die Graka von der größe her in mein Antec Three Hundred?? hab gehört die soll mächtig groß sein
--> "Kompakter und leichter Gaming-Tower Antec Three Hundred für überlange Grafikkarten" Das sagt Caseking dazu... hört sich gut an


----------



## ATImania (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*



Nightflash schrieb:


> AMD Phenom II 940 245,81 €
> 1024MB Sapphiere Radeon HD4870 GDDR5 209,46 €



Joa was ich davon halte weisst du ja 

Jetzt musst du die bestellung nur noch los schicken und ich sage *HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH* 

Und mit ca. ~850,-€ bist du ja auch noch im Rahmen


----------



## Nightflash (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*

Was haltet ihr denn von dem Gigabyte GA-MA770-DS3 Als Mainboard?

Von dem Biostar hört man Gemischtes...
Ausserdem gibt es das Biostar nur bei "Mix-Computer" und dort kostet der Versand 14€!!!

Aber das Gigabyte hat keinen 790GX oder?

Oder würde sich dieses lohnen??
GIGABYTE+GA-MA790GP-DS4H

Und ist 1066 Speicher für AMD sinnvoll oder bleibe ich bei meinem 800er?

Heute Mitternacht werde ich Graka und Prozessor bestellen.
Bitte noch um diese letzten Infos.

Mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*

Dann lieber das 790Gx Mainboard und dazu 800MHz Speicher, reichen, kosten nicht viel.


----------



## Nightflash (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*

Ok, aber das Biostar hast du ja auch empfohlen, also überleg ich mal noch.
Das andere Board kostet ja 50€ mehr


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*

Das Biostar ist ja auch nicht schlecht.
Es kommt immer darauf an. Meistens reicht ein Board mit 780G Chipsatz, aber die 790GX hat halt die SB750, die nun mal besser ist.


----------



## Nightflash (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*

Das Biostar hat ja auch 290GX.
Also das will ich auf jeden Fall schon haben.
Lieb währe mir eben FireWire gewesen.
Aber dafür ~ 50€ mehr ist ein wenig blöd.
Da werde ich wohl doch lieber das Biostar nehmen.


----------



## Uziflator (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*



Nightflash schrieb:


> Das Biostar hat ja auch 290GX.
> Also das will ich auf jeden Fall schon haben.
> Lieb währe mir eben FireWire gewesen.
> Aber dafür ~ 50€ mehr ist ein wenig blöd.
> Da werde ich wohl doch lieber das Biostar nehmen.



Meinst doch bestimmt den 790GX,oder hast du grad einen neuen erfunden!


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*

Es gibt Erweiterungskarten für Firewire, kosten 10€ und reichen.


----------



## Nightflash (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*

oha, na dann bleibe ich bei dem Biostar, das reicht wohl vollkommen...
USB Ports reichen an sich auch.
Hab eh noch nen 2.0 HUB da rumliegen.

Also bestell ich jetzt schon mal das Mainboard den Tower bei Mix-Computer.

--> soeben bestellt. Allerdings bei Alternate. War genau 2€ günstiger^^
Es wird also definitiv ein AMD System


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*



Nightflash schrieb:


> --> soeben bestellt. Allerdings bei Alternate. War genau 2€ günstiger^^
> Es wird also definitiv ein AMD System


 
Na dann schon mal viel Spaß mit dem Rechner und berichte weiter, wie es so läuft.


----------



## Nightflash (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*

Stimmt es, dass die HD4870 von:
- Palit nur 1 DVI und 1 VGA hat
- Sapphire jedoch 2 DVI!

Ich brauche wohl 2DVI Anschlüsse.

Allerdings is die Sapphire die letzten 2 Tage so sehr im Preis gefallen ~15€
Ich hab gehört Sapphire wäre ncih so gut und ging gerne mal kaputt?

Is da was dran?
Anosnten bestell ich heute MItternacht Sapphire und Phenom II 940


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*

Jep, die hat nur einen DVI.
Wieso brauchst du denn 2 DVIs, willst du zwei Monitore anschließen?


----------



## Uziflator (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*



Nightflash schrieb:


> Stimmt es, dass die HD4870 von:
> - Palit nur 1 DVI und 1 VGA hat
> - Sapphire jedoch 2 DVI!
> 
> ...



Die Palit hat aber einen HDMI anschluss und ein DVI adapter für den HDMI ist auch dabei!


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*



Uziflator schrieb:


> Die Palit hat aber einen HDMI anschluss und ein DVI adapter für den HDMI ist auch dabei!


 
Die Karte ist klasse, wenn man einen HD Fernseher anschließen will um darauf zu spielen.


----------



## Nightflash (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*

hab leider keinen HD TV 

Aber wenn ich HD in DVI verlustfrei (für DVI  ) umwandeln kann und der Stecker sogar dabei ist, dann ist ja alles i.O.

Und ja, ich hab am Anfang mal erwähnt, dass ich einen 22" und einen 19" daran anschließen werden.
Ist zum arbeiten einfach ernorm wichtig

Da gibts dann ja keine Probleme oder?

Oder ist HD und VGA oder HD, DVI und VGA???


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*

HDMI und DVI übertragen digitale Signale, verlustfreier geht es nicht.


----------



## Nightflash (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*

- Ausgänge: 1 x VGA (15 PIN D-Sub), 1 x DVI, 1 x HDMI, 1 x DisplayPort, Twin View, TV-Out

Das heißt also 3 Anschlüsse??
Sicher, dass da ein solcher "Adapter" bei ist?


----------



## Uziflator (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*



Nightflash schrieb:


> - Ausgänge: 1 x VGA (15 PIN D-Sub), 1 x DVI, 1 x HDMI, 1 x DisplayPort, Twin View, TV-Out
> 
> Das heißt also 3 Anschlüsse??
> Sicher, dass da ein solcher "Adapter" bei ist?



Ja bin Sicher,die steckt bei mir im Rechner!


----------



## Nightflash (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*

Ok, dann steht dem ja nix im wege.
Nich, dass ich da später meine 2 DVI TFTs hab und keine Karte für 

Merci für die Hilfe


----------



## Nightflash (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*

Was haltet ihr von diesem Monitor?:

TFT-Monitore IIYAMA ProLite E2208HDS

MFG


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*

Für ein TN-Panel eine nette Auflösung, wäre mir aber zu klein, die Schrift, dann lieber ein 24'' Monitor.


----------



## Nightflash (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*

Hm, mein 17" Laptop hat ne Auflösung von 1680x1050 und ich finde die Schrift auch ok, also wird das bei 22" und 1980x... wohl auch klappen.

Den werde ich mir evtl. auch kaufen.
Sieht rel. gut aus und hat ne nette Auflösung.


----------



## Nightflash (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*

Prozessor, Grafikkarte und Lüfter wurden soeben bestell


----------



## Nightflash (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*

Nun ist alles bestellt.
Für interessierte hier die komplette Liste (und für meine Buchhaltung^^):

*Mindfactory*
Netzteil ATX Cooler Master Silent Pro M 500W Kabel - Management, S *83,57 €*
1024 MB Palit/Xpertvision Radeon HD4870 Sonic GDDR5 DVI PCIe *202,86 €*
AMD Phenom II 940 *245,81 €*
Service Level Gold *4,90 €* (kP wieso ich das gekauft hab^^)

*Gesamt: 537,14 €* (kein Versand, da Midnight)

*Alternate*
Biostar TA790GX A2+ (790GX) *81,90 €*
Antec Three Hundred *47,99 €*

*Gesamt: 129,89 € + *Versand (*12,95 €*)* = 142,84 €*

*Notebooksbilliger*
IIYAMA ProLite E2208HDS Full HD (1920 x 1080)  172,90 €

*Gesamt: 172,90 € + *Versand(*6,64 €*) *=* *180,80 €*
*
Hardwareversand*
Aeneon PC6400 CL 5, PC6400/800 2x 15,85 €  -> *31,70 € *
Logitech Cordless Rumblepad 2 digital & analog *34,71 € *
Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium 64bit SP1 - SB-Version *85,56 €
*Samsung HD322HJ, 320GB, 16MB *39,80 €
*Samsung HD642JJ 640GB SATA II 16MB *52,45 €

Gesamt: **244,22 € + *Versandkosten(*7,00 €*) *= 251,22 €


Total: **537,14 €** + **142,84 € + **180,80 € + **251,22 € = 1112,01 €

*Da bin ich anscheinend ein wenig über meinen Rahmen geschossen 
Nee, naja der PC an sich hat ja nich ganz so viel gekostet.
Dafür hält dat Ding ma noch ne Weile^^

Da is dann gerade noch so GTA IV drin 

Vielen vielen vielen Dank an alle die mich hier über nun schon 17 Seiten begleitet und sich 68 (+1) Beiträge von mir durchgelesen haben!
Wirklich genial der Support hier.

Wenn das System da ist und alles steht geb ich mal bescheid wies läuft.

PS: Hm, Wärmeleitpaste vergessen.... Naja die werd ich dann im MediaMarkt um die Ecke kaufen gehn.


----------



## ATImania (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*

Etwas über dem Rahmen geschossen?? Joa hättest das Service Level Gold für 4,90 € nicht bestellen dürfen  (wie im Supermarkt an der Kasse "hmmm das ist billig, das nehmen wir noch mit") 

Joa aber bitte bitte, wir sind gerne Zeugen wenn ein neues AMD/ATI Baby geboren wird 
Als ich vor 3 Wochen mein aus dem Karton auspacken durfte hatte ich ne Träne vor freude in den Augen 

Wird dir auch so gehen


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*



ATImania schrieb:


> Joa aber bitte bitte, wir sind gerne Zeugen wenn ein neues AMD/ATI Baby geboren wird


 
Neues ATI Baby? 
Ich will GTA 4 aber ohne Probleme spielen können.


----------



## Nightflash (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*



			
				quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will GTA 4 aber ohne Probleme spielen können.



Hmmmmm 
Na das wird wohl noch ein wenig dauern, vorallem bis ALLE Teile da sind.
Wahrscheinlich ist irgendwann alles da ausser 1 
*wart* 

Bei Service - Level Gold hab ich das einfach ma ernst genommen was da steht...
Aber was erwartet man auch morgens um 5 Uhr?
Bei Notebooksbilliger das Ding hab ich immerhin nicht genommen.


----------



## ATImania (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Neues ATI Baby?



Ja wieso?? Mit Baby bezog ich mich auf den PC selber und darin das Herz Stück, der AMD und die ATI HD 4870 

Ich will auch GTA 4 aber das dauert noch! Wenn ich es irgendwann 2009 bekomme (B-Day, Weihnachten) kann ich mich freuen


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*



ATImania schrieb:


> Ja wieso?? Mit Baby bezog ich mich auf den PC selber und darin das Herz Stück, der AMD und die ATI HD 4870
> 
> Ich will auch GTA 4 aber das dauert noch! Wenn ich es irgendwann 2009 bekomme (B-Day, Weihnachten) kann ich mich freuen


 
Das Game lohnt auf jeden Fall, habs schon bis zum bitteren Ende gespielt.


----------



## Nightflash (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: PC zusammenstellen für business und zocken*

Klar lohnt sich das.
Da lohnt sich jeder Titel dieser Serie 

Hab heute schon alle Geldeingangsbestätigungen bekommen.
Der Prozessor, die Graka und das NT sind schon auf dem Weg 
*wart* 
--> da hat sich das Gold Level wohl doch gelohnt^^

EDIT1:
Unglaublich. Prozessor, Grrafikkarte und das NT sind schon da!
Ich betrachte das mal so lange bis der Rest kommt...

EDIT2:
War wunderbar in jede menge Luftpolster eingepackt.
Die Teile sehn echt spitze aus.
Die Graka ist unglaublich groß^^ -> lang und hoch  um einiges mehr als meine jetzige (ATI Radeon X740XL^^)
Prozessor sieht auch gut aus. Der Lüfter davon isn Mordsding^^
NT ist auch riesig (anscheinend ist das normal ) und hat auch alle Kabel usw. dabei.
Sehr fein.

EDIT3:
Die Sachen von Hardwareversand sind nun auch soeben eingetroffen...


----------

